# The Big Book of Super Powers - brief submission ideas?



## RangerWickett (Aug 31, 2002)

Natural 20 Press will be releasing The Big Book of Super Powers in mid-October.  There's still two days left to submit entries for the contest (to win a gift certificate at the ENWorld store), but if you're not up to coming up with a full entry, you can still help us out by posting on this thread.

We want the Big Book to cover all the things the fans want that weren't in the original Four-Color to Fantasy pdf.  We're not expecting full submissions from you in this thread; we just want ideas.  Feel free to post any comments or requests you have for things like optional rules, or suggestions for errata, but most importantly, please post all the ideas you have for super powers.  We just want something like a name, and then a one-sentence explanation of what the power is.  Be as whacky or unusual as you want, because though we're pretty sure we have most of the basics covered, we want to cover as much territory as possible in this next book.

For example:


> Why don't you have rules for how many superheroes take advantage of witty banter?  It should give a bonus or something!
> 
> Also, why not use some of these powers:
> 
> ...




Trust me, pretty much anything you post in this thread, we'll try to get into the Big Book.  We want to have your ideas, because we know we'll miss out on a lot of cool super powers otherwise.  So please, post your thoughts here.


----------



## mroberon1972 (Aug 31, 2002)

*Rules for basic melee attacks...*

Rules for basic melee attacks...
claws, bite, etc...

Mr Oberon


----------



## Blacksad (Sep 2, 2002)

*Templates*

Mecha(Agile, Flying)
Primary Template Cost: 170 HrPs. Minimum level 22.
Spare HrPs: 6
Minor NPC or Monster Template Cost: 159 HrPs, min. level 20.

Mecha are giant piloted robots used to fight giants extraterrestrial or other mecha, its hit points are determined by the sum of all its HrPs, and its size, its AC by 10 + half the average value of its power cost rounded down, its harness is one-half rounded down of the cost of the most priced power. Its a new kind of gadget. This mecha has 3 forms, one plane, one humanoid and one hybrid, it stats are 680 hp, AC 17, hardness 11.

Attack, Energy (18 HrPs): Gadget. Activated. As a free action you can emit a ray of fire dealing up to 5d6 points of damage, stricking one target with a ranged touch attack with a Medium range (100ft + 10ft/level). This is your typical laser. Base rank 1. Close Range (2 ranks). Medium Range (1 rank). Increased damage x4 (8 ranks). Adjustable (2 ranks). Quicken Super Power (4 ranks). You are limited to one quickened action per round.

Attack, Projectile (23 HrPs): Gadget. Activated. As a standard action, you can fire missiles. This is a ranged attack, with a range increment of 90 ft. You are considered proficient in this attack form. If the attack hits, it deals up to 10d6 points of damage (your choice before the attack roll, it determines the number of fired missiles). Damage reduction reduce this damage. You can't fire missiles anymore once you have fired 6000d6 worth of missiles, you then need to return to your base to get more missiles. You can only target creatures or object of size huge or more. Base rank 1. Increased damage x9 (18 ranks). Adjustable (2 ranks). Blast Radius (3 ranks). Increased Range x4 (4 ranks). Increased Area (1 rank). Circumstance Suppression (6 HrPs discounted).

Evasion (6 HrPs): Gadget. Persistent. If you make a successful Reflex save against an attack that normally deals half damage on a successful save you instead take no damage. Base rank 6.

Flight (13 HrPs): Gadget. Persistent. You can fly at your base speed, in humanoid form you have perfect maneuverability , in hybrid you have good maneuverability, in plane you have average maneuverability. Base rank 8. Improved maneuverability x3 (6 ranks). Circumstance Suppression (1 HrPs discounted).

Haste (12 HrPs): Gadget. Persistent. You can take one extra partial action each round. This does not stack with other haste effects. Base rank 12.

Heightened Accuracy (19 HrPs): Gadget. Persistent. You gain a +10 accuracy bonus to attack rolls. Base rank 1. Increased accuracy x9 (18 ranks).

Heightened Physical Ability (21 HrPs): Gadget. Persistent. You gain a +14 bonus to strength, to a maximum of 24. Base rank 3. Increased effect x6 (18 ranks).

Keen Sight (15 HrPs): Gadget. Persistent. You gain a +30 bonus to spot check. Base rank 1. Increased effect x14 (14 ranks).

New Size (4 HrPs): Gadget. Persistent. You are considered Huge in regards of skill check, carrying capacity, attack and AC penalty and face/reach. Base rank 0. Increased Size (4 ranks).

Self-Subsistent (2 HrPs): Gadget. Persistent. Your breathing necessities are fulfilled by the Mecha. Base rank 2.

Super Speed (21 HrPs): Gadget. Persistent. Your base speed is increase by +6400 ft in plane form, by +3200 in hybrid form, and by +1600 ft in humanoid form, up to a maximum of respectively 6430, 3230, and 1630. Base rank 1. Increased Speed x9 (9 ranks). Greater Speed x6 (12 ranks). Circumstance  Suppression (1 HrPs discounted).

Telepathic Communication (16 HrPs): Gadget. Activated. You can send message to anyone with your Radio. Base rank 5. Wider Communication (4 ranks). Line of thought (2 ranks). Medium Range (1 rank). Long Range (1 rank). Extreme Range (1 rank). Planar Range (2 ranks).


Pilot(Agile Mecha)
Primary Template Cost: 30 HrPs. Minimum level 19.
Spare HrPs: 122
Minor NPC or Monster Template Cost: 30 HrPs, min. level 19.

Pilot are character who have endured the rigourous training required to use agile giant robots, they know how to use one, but they still do not own one.

Skill Bonus (8 HrPs): Training. Persisten. You gain a +12 bonus to driver check. Base rank 2. Increased effect x3 (6 ranks).

Super Agility (22 HrPs): Training. Persistent. You gain a +12 bonus to initiative, Reflex saves, Dexterity checks, and Dexterity based skill checks. Additionally, you gain a +12 bonus to armor class, but you loose this bonus  whenever you’d be denied your dexterity bonus to AC. This Power is dependent upon the use of a Mecha. Base rank 2. Increased effect x11 (22 ranks). Circumstance Suppression (2 HrPs discounted).

Giant: CR10
Pod (Giant): so that a giant with pod is a CR12-14

Runner

Weak Runner

Lesser Runner
As flyer minus flight, etc…

*Good Servant*
Like the Blaster, the Good Servant is sort of a sub-class of the Hero class, the Good Servant is a quick set of powers for you to choose if you are in a rush to create a character. Good Servants focus on doing good things to others.

_Weak Good Servant_
Primary Template Cost: 6 HrPs, minimum level 1.
Spare HrPs: 2.
Minor NPC or Monster Template Cost: 4 HrPs, min. level 1.
  Skill bonus (2 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. +3 bonus to heal check. Base rank 2.
  Status Sense (4 HrPs): Mystical. Activated. As a standard action, you can touch a creature and know its status: unharmed, wounded, etc... Base rank 4.

_Lesser Good Servant_
Primary Template Cost: 34 HrPs, minimum level 5.
Spare HrPs: 6.
Minor NPC or Monster Template Cost: 19 HrPs, min. level 5.
  Heal Wound (8 HrPs): Mystical. Activated. Once per day as a standard action you can convert 9 points of damage into subdual damage with a touch. Base rank 8. Increase effect x8 (8 ranks). Limited usage (8 HrPs reduction).
  Immunity (4 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. You are immune to non-magical disease. Base rank 4.
  Self-Subsistent (1 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. You do not need to eat. Base rank 1.
  Self-Subsistent (1 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. You do not need to drink. Base rank 1.
  Shield (4 HrPs): Mystical. Activated. You can create a mystical shield in front of yourself, granting a +7 bonus to AC and a +3 bonus to Reflex saves against attacks coming from a choosen 180-degree arc. As a free action once per round you can reasign the angle of the arc. It disapear if you move out of its protection. Base rank 4.
  Skill bonus (8 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. +12 bonus to heal check. Base rank 2. Increased Effect x3 (6 ranks).
  Status Sense (8 HrPs): Mystical. Activated. As a free action, you can touch a creature and know its status: unharmed, wounded, etc... You can know the status of up to 10 creatures per round. Base rank 4. Instant Sense (4 ranks).

_Moderate Good Servant_
Primary Template Cost: 60 HrPs, minimum level 10.
Spare HrPs: 20.
Minor NPC or Monster Template Cost: 45 HrPs, min. level 6.
  Heal Wound (13 HrPs): Mystical. Activated. Once per day as a standard action you can convert 6 points of damage into subdual damage with a touch. Base rank 8. Increase effect x5 (5 ranks).
  Immunity (4 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. You are immune to non-magical disease. Base rank 4.
  Self-Subsistent (1 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. You do not need to eat. Base rank 1.
  Self-Subsistent (1 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. You do not need to drink. Base rank 1.
  Shield (12 HrPs): Mystical. Activated. You can create a mystical shield in front of yourself, granting a +7 bonus to AC and a +3 bonus to Reflex saves against attacks coming from a choosen arc up to 360-degree. As a free action once per round you can reasign the angle of the arc. It disapear if you move out of its protection. Base rank 4. Full arc (8 ranks).
  Skill bonus (8 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. +12 bonus to heal check. Base rank 2. Increased Effect x3 (6 ranks).
  Status Sense (12 HrPs): Mystical. Activated. As a free action, you can know the status of a creature within 50 ft.: unharmed, wounded, etc... You can know the status of up to 10 creatures per round. Base rank 4. Instant Sense (4 ranks). Ranged Sense (4 ranks).
  Telepathic Charm (9 HrPs): Mystical. Activated. You can charm those that meet your eyes, those that fail their save are charmed for 1day/level. Base rank 10. Incresed Duration (1 ranks). Eyes contact (2 HrPs reduction).

_Greater Good Servant_
Primary Template Cost: 109 HrPs, minimum level 20.
Spare HrPs: 51.
Minor NPC or Monster Template Cost: 87 HrPs, min. level 20.
  Control Water (10 HrPs): Mystical. Activated. This function as the spell of the same name. Base rank 10.
  Control Weather (12 HrPs): Mystical. Activated. This function as the spell of the same name in a two-miles radius. Base rank 8. Greater Weather Control (4 ranks).
  Heal Wound (23 HrPs): Mystical. Activated. Once per day as a standard action you can convert 10 points of damage into subdual damage with a touch, or within close range, or to all creture in a 10ft. radius burst. Base rank 8. Increase effect x9 (9 ranks). Ranged Healing (2 ranks). Burst Healing (4 ranks)
  Immunity (4 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. You are immune to non-magical disease. Base rank 4.
  Inexhaustible Endurance (4 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. You always succeed Constitution checks related to effort of endurance. Base rank 4.
  Self-Subsistent (1 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. You do not need to eat. Base rank 1.
  Self-Subsistent (1 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. You do not need to drink. Base rank 1.
  Shield (17 HrPs): Mystical. Activated. You can create a mystical shield in front of yourself, granting a +7 bonus to AC and a +3 bonus to Reflex saves against attacks coming from a choosen arc up to 360-degree. As a free action once per round you can reasign the angle of the arc, or you could have your shield block all physical attack trough it. It disapear if you move out of its protection. Base rank 4. Full Arc (8 ranks). Full shield (5 ranks).
  Skill bonus (8 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. +12 bonus to heal check. Base rank 2. Increased Effect x3 (6 ranks).
  Status Sense (20 HrPs): Mystical. Activated. As a free action, you can know the status of a creature within 50 ft.: unharmed, wounded, etc... You also learn the creature current number of hit point, unless they make a will save. You can know the status of up to 10 creatures per round. Base rank 4. Instant Sense (4 ranks). Ranged Sense (4 ranks). Accurate Sense (8 ranks).
  Telepathic Charm (9 HrPs): Mystical. Activated. You can charm those that meet your eyes, those that fail their save are charmed for 1day/level. Base rank 10. Incresed Duration (1 ranks). Eyes contact (2 HrPs reduction).


*Evil Servant*
Like the Blaster, the Evil Servant is sort of a sub-class of the Hero class, the Evil Servant is a quick set of powers for you to choose if you are in a rush to create a character. Evil Servants focus on doing bad things to others.

_Weak Evil Servant_
Primary Template Cost: 7 HrPs, minimum level 1.
Spare HrPs: 1.
Minor NPC or Monster Template Cost: 6 HrPs, min. level 1.
  Heightened Accuracy (3 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. +2 accuracy bonus to attack rolls. Base rank 1. Increased Accuracy (2 rank)
  Improved Weaponry (3 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. +2 damage with the weapon of your choice. Base rank 3.
  Super Strike (1 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. Your attack can harm creatures with damage reduction as if you were attacking with a +1 weapon. Base rank 1.

_Lesser Evil Servant_
Primary Template Cost: 28 HrPs, minimum level 5.
Spare HrPs: 12.
Minor NPC or Monster Template Cost: 22 HrPs, min. level 5.
  Enhanced Vision (4 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. You have low-light vision and darkvision 60 ft. .Bas rank 2. Darkvision (2 ranks).
  Heightened Accuracy (3 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. +2 accuracy bonus to attack rolls. Base rank 1. Increased Accuracy (2 rank)
  Improved Weaponry (3 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. +2 damage with the weapon of your choice. Base rank 3.
  Poison (8 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. Whenever you deal unarmed damage to an opponent, it must make a fort save or suffer 2 Wisdom damage. One minute later he must make a second save or take 1 Wisdom damage. DC 14. Base rank 6. Increased Primary Damage (2 ranks).
  Super Strike (5 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. Your attack can harm creatures with damage reduction as if you were attacking with a +3 weapon. Base rank 1. Increased Effect x2 (4 ranks).
  Telepathic Communication (5 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. You can send silent message to someone in your line of sight up to close range. Base rank 5.

_Moderate Evil Servant_
Primary Template Cost: 66 HrPs, minimum level 10.
Spare HrPs: 14.
Minor NPC or Monster Template Cost: 53 HrPs, min. level 10.
  Enhanced Vision (4 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. You have low-light vision and darkvision 60 ft. .Bas rank 2. Darkvision (2 ranks).
  Heightened Accuracy (7 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. +4 accuracy bonus to attack rolls. Base rank 1. Increased Accuracy x3 (6 rank)
  Improved Weaponry (3 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. +2 damage with the weapon of your choice. Base rank 3.
  Poison (12 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. Whenever you deal damage to an opponent through armed or unarmed attack, it must make a fort save or suffer 2 Wisdom damage. One minute later he must make a second save or take 1 Wisdom damage. DC 14. Base rank 6. Poisonlace (4 ranks). Increased Primary Damage (2 ranks).
  Super Strike (7 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. Your attack can harm creatures with damage reduction as if you were attacking with a +4 weapon. Base rank 1. Increased Effect x3 (6 ranks).
  Telepathic Charm (13 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. You can telepathically dominate a humanoid in your line of sight up to close range. Base rank 10. Domination (3 ranks).
  Telepathic Communication (7 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. You can send silent message to someone in your line of thought up to close range. Base rank 5. Line of thought (2 ranks).
  Telepathic Scan (13 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. You can detect the surface thought of any creatures you are aware of up to close range. Base rank 11. Line of thought (2 ranks). 


_Greater Evil Servant_
Primary Template Cost: 98 HrPs, minimum level 19.
Spare HrPs: 54.
Minor NPC or Monster Template Cost: 85 HrPs, min. level 19.
  Enhanced Vision (4 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. You have low-light vision and darkvision 60 ft. .Bas rank 2. Darkvision (2 ranks).
  Heightened Accuracy (17 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. +9 accuracy bonus to attack rolls. Base rank 1. Increased Accuracy x8 (16 rank)
  Improved Weaponry (3 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. +2 damage with the weapon of your choice. Base rank 3.
  Poison (22 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. Whenever you deal damage to an opponent through armed or unarmed attack, it must make a fort save or suffer 7 Wisdom damage. One minute later he must make a second save or take 1 Wisdom damage. DC 14. Base rank 6. Poisonlace (4 ranks). Increased Primary Damage x6 (12 ranks).
  Super Strike (9 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. Your attack can harm creatures with damage reduction as if you were attacking with a +5 weapon. Base rank 1. Increased Effect x4 (8 ranks).
  Telepathic Charm (17 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. You can telepathically dominate a humanoid in your line of sight up to close range. Base rank 10. Domination (3 ranks). Linked Power Telepathic Communication, Telepathic Scan (3 ranks). Increased Duration (1 ranks).
  Telepathic Communication (10 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. You can send silent message to someone in your line of thought up to close range. Base rank 5. Line of thought (2 ranks). Linked Power Telepathic Charm, Telepathic Scan (3 ranks).
  Telepathic Scan (16 HrPs): Mystical. Persistent. You can detect the surface thought of any creatures you are aware of up to close range. Base rank 11. Line of thought (2 ranks). Linked Power Telepathic Communication, Telepathic Charm (3 ranks).


Saint Seya knights:
Bronze Armor (sound speed)
Silver Armor (mach 3)
Gold Armor (ligthspeed)

Tanar'ri common ability (from the MM)

Baatezu common ability (from the MM)


----------



## Blacksad (Sep 2, 2002)

*Feat*

Extra Quickened Power
You can use quickened power more often
Prerequisite: Quicken Super Power
Benefit: You can use an additional quickened power per round.
Special Note: You can take this feat multiple times, each time it adds an additional usage of a quickened power per round.

if the ELH hit the SRD

Epic Heroic Power[Epic]: same as Heroic power, except that you can gain more than 55 HrPs

Maximize Class Abilities[Epic]
prerequisite: character level 21+
Benefit: you choose which 20 level count in regards of Bab & saves, each times you get a new level you can alter this class selection. You can't add epic prestige class level in it.


----------



## Blacksad (Sep 2, 2002)

*power*

Improved Carrying Capacity
Base Rank: 2 (0)
Effect: you double your carrying capacity.

Increased Effect
Ranks: 1
Extra Effect: double again your carrying capacity.
Multiple? Yes

New Size
Base Rank: 0
Effect:  You get a new size of your choice, it affect carrying capacity, bull rush, face/reach, AC/attacks, unarmed damage, the size of weapon you can use and some skills. Use table 8-86 to determine the cost of this power, adding an extra 1 point cost for each size increase.
Special Notes: Zidi, after angering a dragon got cursed, and became Diminutive in size to represent this she might take the power new size at a cost of 9 HrPs (3+6), if the curse was to make her large the power would cost 4 HrPs (1+1+1+1) because there is 2 increase. If you want to be able to change your size, use the Sizeshift power. This power is a inspired by a mix of mighty lifting, sizeshift, circumstance restriction and the always active restriction.

Evasive Body: Evasion for fort save
Evasive Mind: Evasion for will save

Imbue weapon: a power that imbue your weapon with magic weapon abilities (flaming, etc...)

Imbue Armor: same thing for armor

Imbue object: using the chart for hero point due to gp deficit, the ability to give magical power on an object (it shouldn't cost too much, because the object is still as easily destroyed as a normal item, the difference is that you can get a new one quickly, how quickly might determine the cost).

Heal Things: heal power on construct and machines (restriction); on undead; on plants; etc...

New type of gadget
Encompassing Gadget: 
You must be inside or on an Encompassing gadget to use it. You can enter or get out of an encompassing gadget as a move-equivalent action. Encompassing gadget can be attacked without drawing attack of opportunity. You can have more than one power tied to an encompassing gadget. To determine its AC add 10 to half the average cost of the powers round-down, and you add all HrPs to determine hit-points, multiplied by size as follow: double for each size category above medium-size, and halve for each category under, hardness equal one-half rounded down of the cost of the most priced power.

Restriction
Encompassing Gadget
Total HrPs Reduction: -0 to  -2
If you can be attacked while using an encompassing gadget, you can subtract 2 HrPs from one or 1 HrPs from two powers of the gadget, if you have partial cover, you can subtract  1 HrPs, if you have full cover you don’t gain any HrP.

Circumstance Reduction: restriction or circumstances that reduce the strength of a power but do not cancel it.

and with that, new rules for fatigue, so that fatigued character who choose a special restriction, have reduced power, until they faint when they loose all their power. It will make the Endurance feat a bit too good, but it would allow to have a more elegant way of handling limited power than with a pool of power point spent on using power.

Any monster ability (big list in the DMG)

Buckler: An alternate shield power, something that allow to make a limited number of attack roll per round opposed by the monster attack roll to cancel the monster attack, or something else: the currnt shield power doesn't feel right IMO.

Change colour: the ability to change the colour of things.

Change Terrain: the ability to modify the landscape.

Limited Usage: (variant) something that grant HrPs instead of reducing the cost of the power, based on the number of times per day (hour, week, whatever),that you can use the power.

Type: you are considered to be an outsider (or beast or vermin,etc...).

Subtype: you are considered to be an elf (or goblinoid, or cold, etc...).

No Racial Abilities: you have no standard racial abilities 4 HrPs bonus (this is to create character without the skill bonus of human, etc..).

Abilities decrease: physical 2HrPs mental 1HrPs: -2 to an ability

hardness: you gain hadness

object: you gain object immunities (half energy damage, etc...).

class abilities:
Full Damage Reduction: as per barbarian/dwarven defender damage reduction
Sneak Attack: as per the rogue ability
Uncanny Dodge: bonus vs Trap
Skill Mastery, etc...

Improved Spell List: allow a spellcaster to add a new spell to his class list (this does not grant new spell know).

Spontaneous casting: allow to convert a spell into another (this one is to be treated carefully to prevent wizards from having the full capacity of a sorcerer with extra HrPs due to gp deficit).


----------



## Cheiromancer (Sep 2, 2002)

It would be counted under monster powers, but immunity to a form of energy (as opposed to "mere" resistance.)

Spell-like abilities, like that granted by the half-celestial template.


----------



## Blacksad (Sep 4, 2002)

Vulnerabilities: like the monster fire vulnerability

Using the idea for a new gadget type (seen in mecha above), you could assign vehicles from d20 Modern an HrPs cost and a min level based on the most costly power. That way, using the rules to change your gadget, you could get the Vilain ability to have new big toys at each confrontation. Perhaps making this a Feat, that allow to take vehicles as gadget.

Plus it would provide a good alternative to the stupid (IMO) wealth system.

With a similar Idea:

Construct Master[Feat]
Prerequisite: German accent
Benefit: You can use your spare HrPs to create creatures based on the Hero Class, you can create a creature with a level higher than your own. the level of the creature is determined by its total HrPs divided by 8 rounding up or by its greatest power minus 3, whichever is higher. The creaature consider you as a trusted friend (like a charmed creature), but is allowed a saving throw whenever a charmed creature would be allowed to do so (DC10+half your hero level+Cha modifier).

BTW, I think that you should change the min. level rule in templates to represent the min level needed to get the most costly power, using the mecha above, the min level would be 20, this is important when using the trade between gp deficit and HrPs.

this is OT, but I've thought of the beginning of an idea for determining CR of Hero with lots of spare HrPs:
CR=((total HrPs spent)/8+(most costly power-3))/2

Idea from the thread in the d20 system Forum:

Extra HD: you gain an extra HD, a d0

Improve HD: you can improve an HD (from d0 to d4, from d4 to d6 etc...) cost similar to the attack power Morrus posted in another thread.

Improve Bab: +1 Bab max 10

Improve Save: +1 to one save (as opposed to a normal bonus)

Reduce HD: you lose one HD

Reduce Bab: -1 to Bab 

Reduce Save: -1 to a save

Improved Iterative Attack: you have additional attack for every 4 points of bab (instead of 6) max 5 attack, apply only to unarmed attack, Improved apply to simple weapon and natural weapon, Improved*2 apply to any weapon.


----------



## Welverin (Sep 4, 2002)

I'd like to see an adaption of Bishop's powers (X-men). He had the ability to abosrbe the energy emitted by other mutants (maybe any super hero), store it and release it later as an attack of his own.


----------



## Blacksad (Sep 6, 2002)

Transfer Soul[Super]
Prerequisite: Construct Master, Castle in Scotland
Benefit: You can transfer your or someone else life essence into a new body. You have to pay the difference in xp between the 2 creatures.
Special Notes: Mental Abilities, and class, except hero level, are transfered.


----------



## Blacksad (Sep 6, 2002)

Transfer power: you can transfer your power by touch
(like andromedan with their girlfriend when they fly, or fire immune character when they rescue babies).

Improved transfer power, you can transfer the power to several individuals

Extend transfer power: you can transfer your power at range


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 13, 2002)

I'd like to see Longshot's power emulated.

Of course, I don't see HOW his ridiculous amount of Luck can really be done, but....   I'd applaud any effort.

And how bout The Taskmaster?
"Photographic Reflexes", he called it - the ability to copy fighting styles and maneuvers simply from watching someone.
It's probably impossible to do, I'd guess rules-wise.


----------



## Great Cthulhu (Oct 14, 2002)

Explain the way your saving throw system works for powers. I understand its 10 plus 1/2 the power ranks from digging around, but something like that should be explicit

You should have some way to upgrade your powers save DCs independent of just buying power ranks. Something like Telepathic Charm is basically frozen at its starting save DC just because there may not be any more tricks to add to it. A Save DC of 15 is not so hot against 20th level characters no matter how many times you can do it. 

Maybe you could:

1) be allowed to add just Save modifiers at a rate of maybe +1 per two power ranks? This would be worthless with something like energy blasts since just buying more dice automatically upgrades your DCs with power ranks. But it could be useful for things like Telepathic Charm.

2) A specific power just to upgrade save DCs. 'Power Boost' or something like that.

3) Add a couple of feats to your super feat list called Super Focus and Improved Super Focus. They add +2 and +4 respectivly to a single power but do not stack. You need SF before taking ISF.

Thanks.


----------



## Lizard (Oct 15, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I'd like to see Longshot's power emulated.
> 
> Of course, I don't see HOW his ridiculous amount of Luck can really be done, but....   I'd applaud any effort.
> 
> ...





Why?

"Imitate Feat"

Whenever someone uses a combat feat in your perception, you may attempt to imitate it. Make a Wisdom check at a DC of 16+2 for each prerequisite feat (i.e, a feat with three prerequisites would by a DC 22 Wisdom check). If you succeed, you may 'learn' the feat and use it as if you had taken it normally. You may only 'know' one extra feat at a time; each time you learn a new feat, you forget the old one. If the feat has statistic minimums, (i.e, Dex 13+), then you must meet them; you do not need to meet any other requirements, unless they are obviously necessary to learn the feat. (i.e, can't learn flyby attack if you can't fly)

If you fail the wisdom check, you may not attempt to learn that feat from that combatant again until you gain another level. You may attempt to learn the same feat from a different combatant.

Base Rank: 8

Enhancements:
Additional Feats: 8 -- you may 'remember' one additional feat as a time.

Now, this is 100% off the top of my head, no playtesting, no balancing, but some variant on this mechanic should be workable.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 17, 2002)

hmm..   interesting idea, with the Imitate Feat.

It is a big step in the right direction to emulating Taskmaster's abilities.

But the idea of Taskmaster was that he was just a human that was blessed with Photographic Reflexes. And that he remembered what he studied.
So maybe if he could keep the feats in memory, but be unable to obtain any SUPER powers.

Wait a minute - kinda like the Forsaker prestige class without the stupid magic-destruction requirement.  

Taking the Photographic Reflexes feat brings a steep cost - you cannot get Super Strength etc. I'd have to make a list of the things he could use (maybe Projectile Attack, Shield, Improved Weaponry and the mundane stuff - some from gadgets).

But he couldn't enhance his physical or mental stats in any way.

How expensive would the Photographic Reflexes be with that BIG restriction, but with the power of eventually probably learning all the combat feats?

(The Hero class actually fits him pretty darned well - low HP, no skills, low overall BAB.)


----------



## novyet (Oct 17, 2002)

It'd be cool to see the ability to gain sacred/profane bonuses to things. For heroes who are the chosen of a deity, or some such. As for the luck power, maybe 1 reroll per day per 5 ranks?

Also will there be any more thoughts on post 20th level characters, or will that be delayed until the ELH reaches the SRD?


----------

